

Grants for Informal Science Education are available - jseliger
http://www.nsf.gov/pubs/2009/nsf09553/nsf09553.htm

======
jseliger
(Note: Some would consider this a shameless ad, since I reference my own site;
if such things offend you, feel free to click the "back" button, or to
denounce me here or elsewhere.)

... and those of you interested in applying but unfamiliar with how grants
work might find Grant Writing Confidential at <http://blog.seliger.com>
useful. Like most blogs, it's in reverse chronological order, so you might
find it somewhat disorganized if you think, "Where do I start?", but you'll
find a ton of information there about how the grant making process works.

